# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  zombie dream

## bigj_1992

hey if i watch two zombie movies right before bed shud i have a zombie shooting dream?

----------


## Blazeingcxh

I have those like thrice every year....You don't want one...trust me....

----------


## bigj_1992

haha i do its once of ma goals.. 2 hav a zombie apocalypse n blow their heads off

----------


## bigj_1992

would it work though?

----------


## Blazeingcxh

I'd say yeah....Go ahead a rent some zombie videos,it won't hurt your chances of haveing those dreams.

----------


## bigj_1992

iigt koo tx

----------


## Serenity

I had a zombie dream just recently without watching any of those movies or playing any related games... it was really odd to get something like that, unprovoked!

Watching them before sleep could help up your chances. They also say it ups your chances of dreaming (and having a LD about it) if it's the last thing you think about before falling asleep (goes along with the MILD technique).

----------


## LinkDead

In the past 3 months, I have had around 5 zombie dreams. Scary stuff.

----------


## RandomNumber677

Oh god no, zombie dreams. The most boring dreams I have ever had to date. At one time, I had dreams that involved zombies in around 70% of the time, even now they are still in a decent amount of my dreams. I was really obsessed with zombies then seeing as how it actually is plausible that zombie like people could exist one day, I read the zombie survival guide multiple times, went on zombie forums and played L4D whenever I had a spare moment.

One of my dream goals is to have a zombie apocalypse but that just never happened how I wanted it to, it was always stay in one place and shoot zombies with this gun but it's stupidly easy and in boring places and not one of them was very vivid.

----------


## conisag

Yeah probably, and zombie dreams are FUCKIN AWESOME!

----------


## Harper

I have always periodically had dreams about zombies.  I always thought maybe it meant something about me ...  :smiley:   Anyway, they are always pretty awesome.  Well, once I wake up.  During, they are usually pretty scary.

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> hey if i watch two zombie movies right before bed shud i have a zombie shooting dream?



If you believe that it will.
Do you have an update for us on how it went?

----------


## Hyperborean

As I see it, there's no guarantee watching zombie movies or corresponding video games will evoke dreams where you're shotgunning the heads right off zombies etc., but it'll probably boost the likelihood of said dreams to occur.

----------


## DreamVortex

This thread reminded me of a zombie dream I had....scary stuff...If it's getting chased by hordes of zombies with guts pouring out of their ripped up chests and blood leaking out of every limb you want, then enjoy  ::D:

----------


## oniman7

haha, I have tons of zombie dreams. Mostly when I play a huge amount of zombie games and watch zombie movies.

Certainly, if you were to take up a profound interest in zombies, it couldn't hurt your chances of having a zombie dream.

----------


## bigj_1992

"Do you have an update for us on how it went?"

O shit major sorry lol.. i started a new post its ' ::D: ' 

and yea i tried the watchin 2 zombie movies, n it never worked...
and ive watched 1-2 every night the past 1-2 weeks.  But i cant seem to go to sleep right after watching them.. i always have sumthin to do.  

But yea one of the nights i managed to do it and had a dreeam where i killed 2 zombie teachers in school, so i tink im gettin there!

ima be postin the rest of my progress on my ' ::D: ' thread, so u can go there 2 post from now on.. 

srry again completely forgot bout this 1 lol

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

I have had zombie dreams before. They get my heart racing and are usually vivid- I believe because they get me so freaked out within the dreams; many nightmares are probably described as vivid because of that.

The scariest part seems to be a common part of movies- when the first zombie attacks a person, they become a zombie and attack 2 more people and the zombie population grows exponentially.

Some other themes of the few dreams I have had involving this were locking myself, any my family members up in a house, a safe room or something. Then seeing the outside overrun by zombies and a few stray survivors along the way.

If only I had become lucid, it may have been an adventure.

----------


## Azzinoth

Zombie dreams are great when you're lucid because you can use the full extent of your control and just go crazy batshit on all of them. Unbridaled carnage, its awesome.

----------


## Speesh

Haha when I was hooked on Left 4 Dead I was having zombie dreams every night, its like gasoline for them. Come to think of it that would be really fun lucid. Hasn't happened yet though.

I had a zombie apocalypse dream the other day, it was pretty fucked up actually. I was the only one alive in an entire city, trying to sneak my way out. Oddly enough it wasn't a nightmare. I always seem to wake up thinking 'cool!' rather than 'whoa'.

----------


## Loaf

I love getting attacked by zombies, just for the drama.

----------


## JamesLD

i had a zombie dream the other night and my freaking gun wouldnt fire. it sucked

----------


## Loaf

> i had a zombie dream the other night and my freaking gun wouldnt fire. it sucked



HOLY SHIT. 
That is not a situation I want to face. What about... zombies on a plane. Ha ha.  ::D:

----------


## Taron

I had a very long and intense dream about being chased by both zombies AND evil clowns! The funny thing is I watched a G-rated family movie the night I had that dream and it did not have any reference to either of those things. Could have been the plate of saucy ribs I had though  :tongue2:

----------


## Donran

I once had a dream where i was overwhelmed by loads of zombies, in a wood house with a light that turned on and off every now and then. When the light turned on i could see my body parts flying away, blood everywhere and some freaky zombie faces.

If i ever go to a zombie dream again, atleast let me be a suicide bomber. <- talking to subconcious.

----------


## Loaf

I managed to have my zombie dream the following night I set a goal to have one. 
It wasn't like I remember. My zombies were really vicious, and it appears the gore FX in my dreams has improved considerably. 
Fuck it. Next time I am lucid, I'll make a crowd of zombies and just throw myself at them.  ::D:

----------


## RandomNumber677

I wonder what it would be like being ripped apart by a zombie in a dream... Like I said I used to have about 60% of my dreams with zombies in them but I never actually got caught...

----------


## Loaf

> I wonder what it would be like being ripped apart by a zombie in a dream... Like I said I used to have about 60% of my dreams with zombies in them but I never actually got caught...



I got bitten by a zombie once. It took a large bit out of my shoulder and left me on the ground. Sure enough I became a zombie and just joined them.
I imagine next time I'll be pulled apart.  ::?:

----------


## Elem3nt0

My guess is yeas, if you watch movies of zombies and such you have a high chance of dreaming about it. Many times i have played video games only to dream about them because thats the last thing i was doing before i slept. Last night i watched a documentary about teens forced into prostitution and all that shit, only to have a dream that my friend is a prostitute, and i had to beat up the pimp (after i was sexually satisfied LOL)

----------


## Loaf

Not quite the same case for me.
I only dream about movies if I found them really awesome. Otherwise, they go to the back of my head and often have no input in my dream world.

----------


## arrdeejay

haha, I played left4dead 1 and 2 for the entire evening and before i went to bed, that night i had a dream that i was fighting the zombies. and it was pretty fun.

----------


## Armistice

> I wonder what it would be like being ripped apart by a zombie in a dream... Like I said I used to have about 60% of my dreams with zombies in them but I never actually got caught...



I've had 2 (one was more recent), and I almost got caught, but woke up

----------


## J.D.

> I wonder what it would be like being ripped apart by a zombie in a dream... Like I said I used to have about 60% of my dreams with zombies in them but I never actually got caught...



That's some smooth escapin'!  I had great zombie dream a couple of days after watching "Day of the Dead", which I got for Christmas.  I'd been hoping for one for ages but had no luck, so that movie must've been the push my subconscious needed!  If you're interested, you can read what happened.

----------


## RandomNumber677

Heh, that sounded pretty cool. I wish you looked at what the ingredients of the convenient purple liquid was so we could try it out when zombies really do attack xD

Yeah, it didn't even involve any escaping as such, the zombies just never got that close to me because there is always a couple people with me and a shitload of guns.

----------


## bigj_1992

Hey old thread and old post but seems I'm pretty sure I started the thread ill say being torn apart by zombies isn't much of a time lol.  I had my zombie dream after not quite the apocalypse I wanted but it was decent I was with a group of people in a house and the backyard for the whole dream but the zombies were hording that was pretty cool.  Managed to shoot a few but yea not what I wanted, so everyone died eventually and I get bit.  I fall or trip or something and another one comes and bites my stomach then they all crawl on top and start slicing and dicing me and I felt every bit, slashes and blood spilling out of them, chunks coming off, minor tingles kind of feeling the bites.  So yea it was a memorable experience as I remember it pretty vividly since about 4 years ago, but the getting torn apart wasn't the best, still cool, but not fun in the least at the time haha.

----------


## dpark07

Dreaming about zombie might have to do with emotional or physical detachment from surroundings..

dream dictionary

----------


## bigj_1992

May be true, but not in this case I don't think seeming I tried my hardest to have a zombie dream lol, was a goal.

----------

